# Fiorelli bicycle help



## gravitythief (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello, Any info, value, background for this bike noob would be greatly appreciated. All I know is it was my father's years ago and it's been stored since I remember ( at least the 80s, probably longer.) Thank you






















Sent from my Z799VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 3, 2018)

Well I like it. It looks to be in good shape. Good to have the original saddle. Should clean up well. Looks to have a two-speed kick back hub by Fichtel & Sachs of Germany, that's cool. If it was your fathers bike then that adds to the value to you, not sure of a market value if you're looking to sell it. 
Here's a link to info about the rear hub, it may help you date the bike:
https://hubstripping.wordpress.com/torpedo-duomatic-fs/
Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## juvela (Feb 3, 2018)

-----

Hello gravitythief and welcome to the forum!  

Thank you very much for sharing this interesting mount.   

Bar unlikely to be original.  Stem may not be original.

Deformation to front brake caliper.

How does top tube transfer read?   " _____EARS"

Does script transfer on chainguard read "Playboy?"

Have not before encountered a lugless Fiorelli.

Torpedo hub may offer a date.

-----


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 3, 2018)

The single speed, 2 speed and 3 speed market isn't what it was a few years ago. I am in the Boston area and the 3 speed market is non existent compared to  few years ago where super clean single speeds,2 speeds or 3 speed got decent money. I say all cleaned up and ready to ride it could be worth $150 to $200 to the right person. I agree with the poster on this topic the stem doesn't look original to the bike and the front brake looks like its bent.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 3, 2018)

Guess I'll duplicate my post from the other forum page, since it's pretty much all correct.




The bars are a field modification - the brakes confirm that.
Bike was originally a nice though modest Italian condorino.
Nice that you have the original saddle. (The 5-sp Campy versions get people excited.)
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c-1950-doniselli-italian-lightweight-sport.90640/
If you had the condorino bars and original fenders, it could be worth $150 (I would pay that, if)
It should also have lighting with a bottle generator.
As is, it's kind of a curiosity and worth probably $50 to someone who wants to restore it.
Ah, for those original fenders, especially with matching paint.

These are close - you might want to google Fiorelli Condorino images to begin searching - use your translate on Italian websites - I couldn't find the automatic gears



View attachment 745824
The Fiorelli brand was once quite noteworthy, since Fausto Coppi rode them, though this may also confuse the search trying to find details on your sport bike.


----------

